# I have been given a 5 year trophy 2 days early



## User16625 (10 Jul 2016)

Apparently I registered on 12/07/2011. I have been awarded a cyclechat trophy thing for being here 5 years. Its only 10/07/2016 at time of posting this? The trophy is currently invalid, and it will be permanently invalid if I fall in a combine harvester tonight. So what is the reason for early trophies?


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 Jul 2016)

From the thread title, I really thought that it was going to be bad news.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Jul 2016)

Because you're worth it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jul 2016)

The reason is so you have time to engrave them before the actual anniversary


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2016)

Allow you time to sell it on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Jul 2016)

It gives us all a couple of days to hide before the surprise party that's being thrown for you.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Jul 2016)

Damn, I'm no good with secrets


----------



## annirak (10 Jul 2016)

I'm betting leap years is the issue. The trophy is probably being awarded assuming (membership days)/365 == 5.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2016)

annirak said:


> I'm betting leap years is the issue. The trophy is probably being awarded assuming (membership days)/365.


I got mine last year on the 13th, this year on the 7th!

Only 2012 was a leap year though, now account for the other days.


----------



## annirak (10 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> I got mine last year on the 13th, this year on the 7th!



Yeah, I've got nothing.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2016)

annirak said:


> Yeah, I've got nothing.


Awarded the 8th June last year, 1st of June this!


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2016)

Never happy, some people!


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2016)

annirak said:


> I'm betting leap years is the issue. The trophy is probably being awarded assuming (membership days)/365 == 5.



Pretty much it - the setting in the software is x no. of *days* (not years) so I've made all the annual trophies multiples of 365. I don't really have much option as it doesn't take account of the year you joined so cannot work out how many leap years have occurred, so pretty much everyone who's been here for 5 years or more is going to get the next set of anniversary trophies a few days early.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2016)

Just send it back....


----------



## benrogers101 (15 Jul 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Apparently I registered on 12/07/2011. I have been awarded a cyclechat trophy thing for being here 5 years. Its only 10/07/2016 at time of posting this? The trophy is currently invalid, and it will be permanently invalid if I fall in a combine harvester tonight. So what is the reason for early trophies?



Maybe the admins are so pleased with your contribution over the years that they decided to award you the trophy a couple of days earlier?  I, for one, would certainly not mind if this happens to me.  But I guess, as others mentioned, it has to do with the leap year thing.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2016)

Shaun said:


> Pretty much it - the setting in the software is x no. of *days* (not years) so I've made all the annual trophies multiples of 365. I don't really have much option as it doesn't take account of the year you joined so cannot work out how many leap years have occurred, so pretty much everyone who's been here for 5 years or more is going to get the next set of anniversary trophies a few days early.


Make it 365.25 days, and that'll be accurate to within a quarter of day for the next 84 years.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Make it 365.25 days, and that'll be accurate to within a quarter of day for the next 84 years.


It's fudges like that which gave us the Millenium bug!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's fudges like that which gave us the Millenium bug!


Which never really happened though!


----------



## Shaun (20 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> Make it 365.25 days, and that'll be accurate to within a quarter of day for the next 84 years.



Integers only.


----------



## annirak (20 Jul 2016)

Sounds like it's time to import a date/time library!


----------

